# Lenkergriffe mit WD-40 oder "Caramba" montieren !?



## subdiver (26. März 2008)

Ich verlege mal den Beitrag hierher.

Meine Gummigriffe ließen sich nach mehrmaliger Montage nicht mehr rutschfest montieren.
Haarspray, Wasser und Spiritus halfen auch nichts mehr.

Da hatte ich irgendwo mal gelesen, wenn man die Gummigriffe mit WD-40
oder "Caramba"-Rostlöser montiert, diese bombenfest sein sollen !?  

Das konnte ich mir nicht vorstellen, da es sich doch bei "Caramba"
um ein Kriechöl handelt.  
Aber da ich mit den Griffen nichts mehr falsch machen konnte,
montierte ich sie mit dem Rostlöser.

Und siehe da, nach 10 Minuten waren die Griffe bombenfest   

Warum ist das so ?
Kriechöl oder Rostlöser haben doch Schmiereigenschaften !?
__________________


----------



## E36/8 (26. März 2008)

Gute Frage!
Als ich die Überschrift gelesen hab dachte ich ehrlich gesagt "So ein Depp, aber liest es halt mal zum Spaß durch"

Sehr interessant das es wirklich geht!
Kanns mir nur so erklären das das Gummi angegriffen wird und aufquillt. Man soll seine Gabel / seinen Dämpfer ja genau aus diesem Grund mit Brunox Deo statt WD40 schmieren. Gibt auch Bilder wo zwei Dichtungsringe eingelegt wurden und der eine anschließend 3 Nummern Größer aussieht.
Weiterhin viel Spaß beim Fahren und fürs nächste mal empfehle ich Schraubgriffe, die halten auch ohne Haarspray oder WD40 ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (26. März 2008)

weilm das oel den moosgummi anloest und dieser das oel ganz einfach bindet ... bike mal 2 wochen mit handcreme ohne handschaue und schau dir dann deine griffe an


----------



## subdiver (27. März 2008)

dkc-live schrieb:


> weilm das oel den moosgummi anloest und dieser das oel ganz einfach bindet ... bike mal 2 wochen mit handcreme ohne handschaue und schau dir dann deine griffe an



Kein Moosgummi, sondern Gummigriffe (Race Face "Good´n Evil)  

Den Tipp mit WD-40 hatte ich hier irgendwo mal gefunden, 
anscheinend wird es von BMX-Fahrern so praktiziert.

Die Griffe wollte ich eigentlich schon wegschmeißen, da dachte ich,
dann kann ich es auch mit "Caramba" probieren.
Aber ich hätte nie gedacht, dass es so gut funktioniert  
Die Griffe flutschen viel besser drauf als mit Haarspray 
und halten nach 10 Minuten so fest, wie angeklebt.
Man lernt nie aus


----------



## siq (27. März 2008)

Hi

am Besten geht das mit einem 5er oder 6er Inbusschlüssel, denn alle nicht schraubbaren Lenkergriffe sind die letzte Kacke und gehören in den Müll.

Gruss
Simon


----------



## fone (27. März 2008)

5er oder 6er ist gut, haha


----------



## subdiver (27. März 2008)

siq schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> am Besten geht das mit einem 5er oder 6er Inbusschlüssel, denn alle nicht schraubbaren Lenkergriffe sind die letzte Kacke und gehören in den Müll.
> 
> ...



Ich finde, dass Schraubgriffe für die De- und Montage sehr praktisch sind
und natürlich nicht rutschen, aber schlechtere Dämpungseigenschaften haben.


----------



## jasper (27. März 2008)

völlig egal ob moosgummi oder anderes gummi, öl löst normales gummi an.
darum sind ja sohlen von sicherheits-/militärschuhen säure- und ölbeständig.


----------



## siq (27. März 2008)

subdiver schrieb:


> Ich finde, dass Schraubgriffe für die De- und Montage sehr praktisch sind
> und natürlich nicht rutschen, aber schlechtere Dämpungseigenschaften haben.



Naja, die Dämpfungeigenschaften und das Griffgefühl haben aber eher etwas mit dem jeweiligen Griffmodell zu tun. Ich fahre übrigens allerbestens mit den Ergon Enduro Schraubgriffen in der kleineren Grösse. 
http://www.ergon-bike.com/de/griffe/ge1.html?WYSESSID=kk5d0fo0ap4j43r6bmu66dlq81 

Gruss
Simon


----------



## subdiver (27. März 2008)

siq schrieb:


> Naja, die Dämpfungeigenschaften und das Griffgefühl haben aber eher etwas mit dem jeweiligen Griffmodell zu tun. Ich fahre übrigens allerbestens mit den Ergon Enduro Schraubgriffen in der kleineren Grösse.
> http://www.ergon-bike.com/de/griffe/ge1.html?WYSESSID=kk5d0fo0ap4j43r6bmu66dlq81
> 
> Gruss
> Simon



Es gibt Schraubgriffe, wo der Griffgummi auf einem "Rohr" mit dem Schraubkopf steckt.
Dadurch ist, bei gleichem Durchmesser, der dämpfende Gummianteil weniger.


----------



## 2fast4you (27. März 2008)

Haarspray


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## subdiver (27. März 2008)

2fast4you schrieb:


> Haarspray



Dann lese bitte nochmal meinen Anfangsbeitrag


----------



## 2fast4you (27. März 2008)

subdiver schrieb:


> Dann lese bitte nochmal meinen Anfangsbeitrag



Ok , sorry, dann nimm Isoband ein Runde, Griff drauf, fertig


----------



## subdiver (27. März 2008)

2fast4you schrieb:


> Ok , sorry, dann nimm Isoband ein Runde, Griff drauf, fertig



Aber mit "Caramba" ging es schneller und hält bombig.
Genau das wollte ich in diesem Thread mitteilen


----------



## bernd e (27. März 2008)

2fast4you schrieb:


> Haarspray



Haarspray, am besten das mit extra starken Halt. Griff innen einsprühen, auf Lenker schieben, 1-2 Tage trocknen lassen, hält wie ne eins. Zum demontieren mit Schraubendrehen unter den Griff gehen, Wasser mit Spritz oder Trinkflasche unter den Griff spritzen, kurz wirken lassen und Griff abziehen.


----------



## Ghost-FAN (27. März 2008)

Hi
was soll des mit dem Haarspray Tipp bitte? Er hatt doch gesagt, dass er sie mit wd40 montiert hat und dass er jetz wissen will wieso des funktioniert...das wurde ebenfalls...


----------



## siq (27. März 2008)

subdiver schrieb:


> Es gibt Schraubgriffe, wo der Griffgummi auf einem "Rohr" mit dem Schraubkopf steckt.
> Dadurch ist, bei gleichem Durchmesser, der dämpfende Gummianteil weniger.



das ist zwangsläufig so, bei schraubbaren Griffen. Wobei ca 1mm weniger Gummi ja vermutlich nicht den Löwenanteil am Dämpfungsverhalten vom Griff ausmachen. So Moosgummigriffe nehme ich mal aus, aber die gehen meiner Meinnung eh nach gar nicht. Das beste Dämpfungsverhalten, sofern man das will, erreicht man übrigens eher mit gescheiten Handschuhen, falls Du noch nicht damit fährst. 

Gruss
Simon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OatmilkmansSon (27. März 2008)

Hab auch schon Caramba bei nichtfestschraubbaren Griffen verwendet, funktioniert perfekt, die Griffe halten bombenfest und sind als negative Konsequenz nachher kaum mehr runter zu kriegen. 

Milkman


----------



## bernd e (27. März 2008)

Ups....hatte ich überlesen 

Erklärung für das Haften der Griffe mit Rostlöser kann ich mir nur so erklären:
Wenn du einen Gummi mit Rostlöser behandelst wird die Oberfläche angegriffen und schmierig/klebrig. Wenn der Rostlöser abgelüftet hat, hält es dann wie geklebt.


----------



## fone (28. März 2008)

aha, gut, du hast diesen thread also schon druchgelesen.


----------



## Joscha (28. März 2008)

ich montiere die schaumgummi griffe (wcs) immer mit brunox, hält 1a


----------



## Mad-Line (28. März 2008)

hm ist schon der erste April? ^^


----------



## Deleted 14694 (28. März 2008)

Druckluft, alles andere ist doch Kinder ka  cke! 
Mit dem Brunox/ WD40 oder weiß der Geier montier ich doch keine Griffe. Wenn ich im Laden meinem Kunden die Griffe tausch und sage zu ihm, er soll aber erst mal nen Tag nicht fahren, weil das erst noch trocknen muss, dann wird er mir wahrscheinlich die Griffe an die Omme pfeffern.
Genau so isses mit haarspray, das dauert alles viel zu lange. 

Und Schraubgriffe gibts eher wenige gute, bin ich der Meinung.

In diesem Sinne


----------



## subdiver (28. März 2008)

@ Topotec
Das montieren der Griffe war ja überhaupt nicht das Problem,
sondern das sie rutschten (warum können die Leute hier nicht lesen  )

Da hätte Dein "Supertipp" mit Druckluft auch nicht geholfen  

Nachdem ich die Griffe mit Caramba montiert hatte, 
waren sie nach ca. 10 Minuten fest.
Heute bin ich über 50 km im Gelände gefahren und die Griffe rutschen keinen Millimeter mehr


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (28. März 2008)

Aaaalllsoo ich verwende meist Bremsenreiniger oder Aceton das ist auch gut.
Aber das mit WD-40 oder Caramba.....hmmmm net schlecht, man lernt nie aus. Werde das bald mal testen.


----------



## xrated (31. März 2008)

Haarspray habe ich schon probiert bei diesen Procraft ultraleicht Schaumstoffdingern aber das hat auch nicht gehalten. Und da soll WD40 wirklich besser sein? Probieren kann mans ja mal.


----------



## Centi (31. März 2008)

Ruckluft oder ODI Schraubgriffe, besser geht es nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## subdiver (31. März 2008)

Centi schrieb:


> Ruckluft oder ODI Schraubgriffe, besser geht es nicht!



Noch Einer , der den Thread nicht gelesen oder nicht verstanden hat,
warum es hier geht


----------



## xrated (1. April 2008)

So ein Käse, das hält überhaupt nicht.


----------



## subdiver (2. April 2008)

xrated schrieb:


> So ein Käse, das hält überhaupt nicht.



Gummigriffe !!! 
Ich habe von Gummi- und NICHT von Schaumstoffgriffen geschrieben !!!

Bitte das Nächstemal RICHTIG lesen


----------



## xrated (2. April 2008)

Naja, ich habs einfach mal probiert weil Haarspray hat auch nichts bewirkt. Das letzte was ich probiere ist Heisskleber.


----------



## subdiver (2. April 2008)

xrated schrieb:


> Naja, ich habs einfach mal probiert weil Haarspray hat auch nichts bewirkt. Das letzte was ich probiere ist Heisskleber.



Nein, kein Heisskleber !!

Nimm ein doppelseitiges Klebeband, klebe es auf die Oberseite des Lenker,
sprühe Haarspray auf den Lenker, Klebeband und in die Griffe
und schiebe die Schaumgriffe auf den Lenker.
Warte 12 Stunden und die Schaumstoffgriffe sind bombenfest, 
auch durch den anschließenden Druck auf das Klebeband beim Fahren.


----------



## teamalb (3. April 2008)

Daß die Griffe mit WD 40 halten weiß ich jetzt!
Aber wo gibts leichte (60gr. oder leichter - kein Moosgummi) und dazu noch günstige Griffe?:kotz:

Ihr seid gefordert!


----------



## Psisp (3. April 2008)

also ich montiere meine griffe schon seit x jahren mit wd-40 und konnte keinen signifikanten oder höheren verschleiß an den griffen feststellen. sowohl bei race face griffen/oury oder bmx-griffensoweit ich weiß, ist doch ein sich schnell verflüchtigendes irgendwas in brunox/wd-40, weil eine dauerhafte schmierung ja nicht zu stande kommt. 

schraubgriffe taugen mir schon, nur leider drehen sie sich auch mit, bzw. schieben sich bei einem sturz zur lenkermitte hin, wenn ich sie sicherheitsbewusst nicht so dolle an den easton carbonlenker schraube.


----------



## smarsh (20. Juli 2008)

Klasse! Danke für den Tipp mit dem Öl. Wär ich nie drauf gekommen. 

MfG


----------



## Manni2020 (20. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

ich gebe immer einen Schuß Benzin in die hohlen Griffe und dann schnell auf den Lenker aufschieben und warten bis das Benzin verflüchtigt ist. 

viele Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OHS-core (20. Juli 2008)

Topotec schrieb:


> Und Schraubgriffe gibts eher wenige gute, bin ich der Meinung.




Hmmm die Meinung teile ich nicht. Ich hatte noch nie so gute Griffe wie die hier :





Die rutschen nicht, geben schönen Halt an der Hand und Dämpfung is auch gut.


----------



## biketraum (22. Juli 2008)

Klasse Tread,

ich nehm immer Nähmaschinenöl von meiner Torpedo-drei-Gang Nabe.
Flutscht wie ne "1" drauf. Nach Jahren hälts bombproof.

Weiß aber nicht wie das mit Korkgriffen funzt.


----------



## Freaky-D (22. Juli 2008)

Das is ja echt mal interessant! Hab andauernd das Problem, dass sich die Griffe verdrehen. Werd das gleich mal mit Caramba ausprobieren!

Aber wie ist das mit der Druckluft gemeint? Wie soll das denn halten???


----------

